# Rahmen entfernen, bild verkleinen in Stapelverarbeitung



## hibbert (3. Januar 2008)

hallo,
ich habe einige Bilder mit einem weißen Rahmen, der mir nicht gefällt.
Nun möchte ich gerne diesen Rahmen entfernen. Bei jedem Bild ist dieser Rahmen einigermaßen gleich. Nachdem der Rahmen weg ist soll das Bild noch verkleinert werden.

Da ich jetzt einiges an Bildern habe möchte ich diese nicht alle per hand abarbeiten. Dafür bietet PS mir ja einen Stapelverarbeitung an.

So ich habe das mal getestet undzwar mit dem Bilder verkleinern. Das funktioniert ja auch ganz schick, nur das ausschneiden will nicht so richtig.

das Problem dabei ist:
Die Bilder sind mal im Hoch- und mal im Queerformat.
Kann PS das erkennen und dann passend den Rahmen (anhand von Pixel angaben) entfernen?

Achso, ja ich arbeite mit PS CS3, ganz vergessen ^^
danke, hibbert


----------



## janoc (5. Januar 2008)

Ich wüsst nur die halbmanuelle Lösung: Bilder aussortieren nach Hoch- oder Querformat und dann in zwei Arbeitszügen per Stapelverarbeitung abarbeiten lassen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Wahlweise könntest Du auch versuchen, ob das aufgezeigte Skript in diesem Thread funktioniert.


----------

